
How My Joke on Twitter Became a Federal Case - anon9001
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-my-joke-on-twitter-became-a-federal-case-11588113551
======
jahn716
WSJ is like the textbook example of a newspaper where I'd love to pay per
article I read. There's no reason I want to subscribe, I probably read like
one article from there every 2-3 months, which is certainly not worth an
annual subscription.

From what I understand, I can see how the operations for this kind of business
model aren't ideal and so difficult to imagine scaling. But even PG has been
pretty vocal about how limiting media subcription based models are...

Sorry, end of rant.

